# Belt actuator



## bryant (Jan 31, 2014)

Got 09 750 belt actuator started making extra noise when I turn key off. Wondering if this has anything to do with belt deflection. Thanks

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## bryant (Jan 31, 2014)

Its not when you cut it off its when you let off gas at about 10 miles an hour I hear noise coming from clutch and it kinda free wheels 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

The KEBC actuator has nothing to do with belt deflection. You should pull the cover and investigate. The actuator has a foot on the bottom of it that engages on the end of the clutch. If the foot is damaged or the bearing on the clutch is failing, you need to repair or remove it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah and the KEBS holds that movable part of the primary against the belt so you have engine brake below about 9mph down to about 2mph where the actuator controller rotates it away and releases it. If the primary releases in the 8-10mph range and you free wheel, it's not engaged for some reason or is releasing early. The controller gets it's info from the speed sensor so might check it but if the speedometer is working fine, that's probably not the problem. Heavy or stiff aftermarket primary springs can also be a problem.


----------



## bryant (Jan 31, 2014)

Its worked fine till I rode it last week. What do I need to look for I'm new to all this . thanks

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## bryant (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok took cover off everything looks fine.tested kebc with ohm meter didnt get same readings as manual but the 2wd 4wd light is not flashing and speedometer seems to be working fine is it still actuator.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------

